# If your first was born before their due date (but not prem) when was the second born?



## emyandpotato

Just wondering if a 38 weeker first born generally means an even earlier second baby or not.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Not really. Ds1 came at 38 weeks and ds2 at 41+4!!! I thought he would come a bit early like his big bro, but no. So don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My first came at 38+4 and my second came at 36+6 (both labors started naturally). So in my case, the second was definitely earlier!


----------



## navywag

Dd arrived at 39 , ds arrived at 39+5 x


----------



## JaneSharon86

Stalking!

Interested in this too as my first labour started naturally at 39 + 1 and everyone is telling me that this baby will be earlier.


----------



## skyesmom

in my mom's experience yes, the younger siblings came faster than the older ones (and in order as well)


----------



## DolceBella

My first was at 39.1 weeks, my second was at 38.1 weeks. Your second could come before your due date again, but I wouldn't think it'd be preterm.


----------



## Zeri

I'm interested to know this too!


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Stalking! My first also came at 39+1 and am hoping I don't go any sooner with this one. I'm suppose to be my sisters maid of honour at 38 weeks!:wacko:


----------



## cupcaker

Not early,but, first was due date baby, second nine days over. Did not expect it


----------



## sj22

My first was born at 39+ 3 and my second 39+6. x


----------



## 2016

DS1 came at 34+6. They were certain DD2 would be earlier so I had fortnightly scans, steroids at 28 weeks etc. She arrived at 36+6!


----------



## ParisJeTadore

So now that I've had my LO I can properly answer. DS1 came at 39+3 and DS2 40+6! Granted, I'm more than certain I ovulated one week late with DS2 so adjusted date would be 39+6 making it not far off from my gestation with my first.


----------



## skyesmom

congrats on your new arrival Paris!


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Thanks Skyesmom! Can't believe how quickly time goes :D


----------



## pinklizzy

First baby came at 39 weeks, second was 40+3 x


----------



## keese22

First was 38-5 still waiting for number 2 (due tomorrow)


----------



## JaneSharon86

First was 39+2 (went into labour at 39+1), second was 39+4.


----------



## luz

my first was born at 39+5 and my second was born at 37+3. I think my dates were a little off because at nearly 3 weeks early she weighed 7 lb 11 oz, so I'm guessing she was actually closer to right on time.


----------



## cazi77

1st 38+5 2nd 37+2 so yes they got earlier!


----------



## marina294

first 38+4 second 39+2 x


----------



## slongson

First 38+3 second 35+5 and third 34+6 x


----------



## imblessed14

I'm curious too!! FOLLOWING !! :happydance:


----------



## kanga

35w


----------



## MommyJogger

DS1 arrived 4 days early. DS2 arrived 1 week late.


----------



## NotNic

Ds1 - 39+0 and DS2 - 40+5. Both boys were engaged for more than 5wks before arriving


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

1st was 2 days early 

2nd 1 day early x


----------



## Loozle

Ds1 was born at 39+6, ds2 at 40+6


----------



## emeeorevan

Ds#1 37ish weeks 
ds#2 38 weeks 
DD currently at 38+6 and nothing happening :(


----------



## gidge

First 37+6
Second 36+5


----------



## BKKBabe

My first was 39+1 and second was induced at 39+5 so who knows when he would've showed up! 

My experience is that it doesn't mean much most of the time (work as a doula and BF consultant...)


----------



## d_b

1st was 39+3, 2nd was 39+4.


----------



## stephaniexx

First 39+6, second induced on due date (high bp), third 39+6.


----------



## AmberDW

My first was born the day before his due date and my second was the day after his due date, we shall see with this one, I'm due feb 7th


----------

